# Gesshin Hide x Ashiya Suita



## JBroida (Feb 5, 2014)

Gesshin Hide 270mm Blue #1 Yanagiba with natural stone finish from an Ashiya Suita

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...tones/ashiya-suita-205mm-75mm-45mm-1662g.html

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...in-hide-270mm-blue-1-hon-kasumi-yanagiba.html


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jon,

That is a monster of a stone, someone's grandchildren will be using that one!


----------



## JBroida (Feb 5, 2014)

i hadnt done a test video for this, so i figured i'd show people what the stone is capable of


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 5, 2014)

beautiful stone Jon, how soft is it?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 5, 2014)

on the softer side of suita... kind of similar in feeling to our gesshin 6000 hardness-wise


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 5, 2014)

must be such a nice stone to use


----------



## seward (Feb 5, 2014)

Beautiful stone. Your description says this:

It is a medium hardness, leaving little to no streaking around the curves of bevels.

Could you explain that streaking a little--I'm not familiar with the concept. Thanks---


----------



## JBroida (Feb 5, 2014)

on harder stones, you will notice that around curves, streaks develop due to the lack of mud and inability of the store to conform to the surface of the knife. See the bottom knife in the attached image...


----------



## seward (Feb 6, 2014)

Perfecto, thanks!


----------



## DSChief (Feb 6, 2014)

Jon's site will not talk to me again, Do I have bad breath, any one else having trouble?
getting this error in both Firefox & IE

SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)
*Trace:* #0 /home/japanese/public_html/lib/Zend/Db/Adapter/Pdo/Mysql.php(96): Zend_Db_Adapter_Pdo_Abstract->_connect()
#1 /home/japanese/public_html/lib/Varien/Db/Adapter/Pdo/Mysql.php(313): Zend_Db_Adapter_Pdo_Mysql->_connect()
#2 /home/japanese/public_html/lib/Zend/Db/Adapter/Abstract.php(459): Varien_Db_Adapter_Pdo_Mysql->_connect()
#3 /home/japanese/public_html/lib/Zend/Db/Adapter/Pdo/Abstract.php(238): Zend_Db_Adapter_Abstract->query('SET NAMES utf8', Array) 
#4 /home/japanese/public_html/lib/Varien/Db/Adapter/Pdo/Mysql.php(419): Zend_Db_Adapter_Pdo_Abstract->query('SET NAMES utf8', Array)
#5 /home/japanese/public_html/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/Resource.php(169): Varien_Db_Adapter_Pdo_Mysql->query('SET NAMES utf8')
#6 /home/japanese/public_html/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/Resource.php(110): Mage_Core_Model_Resource->_newConnection('pdo_mysql', Object(Mage_Core_Model_Config_Element)) #7 /home/japanese/public_html/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/Resource/Setup.php(141): Mage_Core_Model_Resource->getConnection('core_setup')
#8 /home/japanese/public_html/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/Resource/Setup.php(234): Mage_Core_Model_Resource_Setup->__construct('core_setup')
#9 /home/japanese/public_html/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/App.php(417): Mage_Core_Model_Resource_Setup::applyAllUpdates()
#10 /home/japanese/public_html/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/App.php(343): Mage_Core_Model_App->_initModules()
#11 /home/japanese/public_html/app/Mage.php(683): Mage_Core_Model_App->run(Array)
#12 /home/japanese/public_html/index.php(87): Mage::run('', 'store')
#13 {main}


----------



## lucabrasi (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, I've been denied access for the last day or do as well.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 6, 2014)

sorry guys... mysql issues... fixed for now... looking into the underlying problem as we speak


----------



## vinster (Feb 7, 2014)

Doh. I was scrounging up pennies to buy this stone and now the cat is out of the bag! :curse:

Or maybe I have to buy both the knife and the stone...


----------



## JBroida (Feb 7, 2014)

the knife is sold, but the stone remains


----------

